# Test Your Color IQ



## smoke665 (Mar 6, 2018)

I found this deceptively simple and evil test to check your ability to determine color variations. Test Your Color IQ: X-Rite Photo & Video . The lower your score the more you are able to determine slight variations in a color gradient. The first time I scored really low, tried it a second time and lost a few points. In my case the concentration level was making my eyes cross LOL


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 6, 2018)

should I be worried about my score?


----------



## ClickAddict (Mar 6, 2018)

I scored a perfect 0.  Pix, were you trying to fail it?


----------



## FotosbyMike (Mar 6, 2018)

I scored a 4 not too bad.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 6, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> should I be worried about my score?



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I scored a 4 the first time, took again to see if I could get to zero, and ended up with a 29, I decided to leave it alone after that.!!!!


----------



## Braineack (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## snowbear (Mar 6, 2018)

I've taken it several times and got 100% each time.  I have decent color acuity but if it's beyond about 2 feet it's out of focus (without glasses).


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 6, 2018)

I'll take my 4, they were all together in the turquoise.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 6, 2018)

I Love Hue - Android Apps on Google Play

used to play this on my phone.


----------



## BrentC (Mar 6, 2018)

I just looked at the test and started getting a headache.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 6, 2018)

@Dave442 the turquoise I had problems with for some reason. @Braineack if they were all in  the "Citrus Orange" range I could have beaten your score


----------



## Overread (Mar 6, 2018)

Quality of your monitor also comes into play with this. Some screens show colours better than others, esp if they are calibrated as opposed to the super high satiation and contrast most ship with. 

There's also an element of taking your time; if you do it quick you'll score worse than if you take your time and shift things around some. A fair bit is moving things so that you can better see the variations in colour as they relate to each other (you need to see the relation to each other since otherwise the colours can blend a bit since your brain adapts to it a bit)


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 6, 2018)

Overread said:


> Quality of your monitor also comes into play with this. Some screens show colours better than others, esp if they are calibrated as opposed to the super high satiation and contrast most ship with.
> 
> There's also an element of taking your time; if you do it quick you'll score worse than if you take your time and shift things around some. A fair bit is moving things so that you can better see the variations in colour as they relate to each other (you need to see the relation to each other since otherwise the colours can blend a bit since your brain adapts to it a bit)



It also helps to enlarge the test on your screen so the squares are bigger rather than smaller.

Joe


----------



## Destin (Mar 6, 2018)

Spending about 5 minutes on it using my MBP Retina I got a 20. 

I'm positive I could do better with more time and a fresh calibration on my external monitor at home. Though I have always failed to pick up on the color nuances that others notice, so I doubt I could do perfect.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 6, 2018)

My father was colorblind.  When he was in the navy, he tried for flight crew -- um, no.


----------



## ceemac (Mar 6, 2018)

so, what's the point of this stupid test anyway?? Am I going to be forced to shoot B&W or something? Hate tests


----------



## Derrel (Mar 6, 2018)

I took the test and got a 7, which was disappointing....then I found out that lower is better... I dunno what it proves, if anything, other than it gives the testing company a vehicle to hawk their color-calibration wares...




I can see now that I submitted my results too hastily...*I can see the boo-boos now*. iMac, uncalibrated as heck...


----------



## JonA_CT (Mar 7, 2018)

Uncalibrated, unplugged in MBP. It is early, my 6 month old is crawling all over me, and my ADHD is not compatible  with tasks like this, so I did it in like 3 minutes. 



 

I'm not surprised it was on the last row, haha.


----------



## espresso2x (Mar 7, 2018)

Pix, you're _s'ppos'd_ to take you Ozzy Osbourne shades off before you do the test.


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 7, 2018)

Online ColorIQ Challenge Results
Your score: 15
FM Hue Test Results
A lower score is better, with ZERO being the perfect score. The bars above show the regions of the color spectrum where hue discrimination is low.
To see how your results compare to those of others, please provide the information below.
Age Range:
Gender:
 Male Female


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 7, 2018)

@Derrel and @ceemac it's nothing but an exercise to test your ability to determine the subtle differences in color. Many people don't understand colour blindness they assume a total lack of color awareness when in reality it's more of a little bit here and there. According to one site I read it's worse in men, like 1 in 12 to 1 in 200 for women.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 7, 2018)

@JonA_CT I'm not sure how scientific the test, but I took it a few times yesterday. My lowest score of 4 was like you, early morning after I'd just woke up. My highest score was 40 late last night before bed, which leads me to believe that fatigue has a bearing on it as well.


----------



## JonA_CT (Mar 7, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> @Derrel and @ceemac it's nothing but an exercise to test your ability to determine the subtle differences in color. Many people don't understand colour blindness they assume a total lack of color awareness when in reality it's more of a little bit here and there. According to one site I read it's worse in men, like 1 in 12 to 1 in 200 for women.



Yeah...most color blindness is a sex-linked genetic trait. It's typically carried on the X chromosome, so if the mother is a carrier, their male children will also be color blind. The reason it's much less common in women is because both the mother and the father would have to be a carrier in order for the child to be affected. 

My best bud is red-green color blind. It sucks...he wanted to work towards being a rescue swimmer in the Coast Guard, but he failed the first physical. Evidently, those colors are important in aviation and in maritime adventures. He had to settle for being an EMT, working as a ski patroller, and river guiding (with all of the swift water rescue certs you can get).


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2018)

Fatigue, lighting, how long you focus on it, stress, screen etc.... There's a wide variety of effects that can influence your score. Chances are that provided you pay attention to it your scores will land roughly in the same ballpark area of scoring. 


that said based on the test - yeah - Pix you've gotta shoot black and white only now


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 7, 2018)

guess I better get that silver efex program, or whatever its called


----------



## ceemac (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't want to be colour blind. I want to be perfect, Smoke


----------



## limr (Mar 7, 2018)

I got an 8. Did better than I thought, actually. Color is usually a bit of a mind**** for me.


----------



## jimmyc (Mar 12, 2018)

Fun test!!  Thought I did pretty good till I started looking at the scores from everyone else... Hmm..  Must be my monitor  LOL


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 22, 2018)

I got an 11....the wife got a perfect score.....I am so screwed next time we paint the house!


----------



## Peeb (Mar 22, 2018)

Not working on my iPad. 

I'll assume that I am perfect.


----------

